# [Bundymania User Review] Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox im Praxistest !



## bundymania (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach einer längere Pause, möchte ich auch hier im PCGHX Forum wieder eins meiner Reviews veröffentlichen. Wenn es euch gefällt, werde ich demnächst weitere Tests releasen.

Die Pumpen der Laing DDC 1T Serie erfreuen sich seit vielen Jahren weltweit großer Beliebtheit und das mit Recht. Das liegt zum einen an der Leistungsfähigkeit und zum anderen an den kompakten Abmaßen. Die Pumpe bietet einen hohen Durchfluss, welcher für nahezu jede Wasserkühlung genügend Leistungsreserven gewährleistet.
Als Zubehör werden verschiedenste Deckel von vielen Herstellern angeboten, welche die Pumpe zum einen um G 1/4" Gewinde erweitert und zum anderen einen leiseren Betrieb gestattet, womit wir nun zum Produkt dieses Tests kommen: der neuen Alphacool Silentbox für Laing Pumpen ! Diese Dämmbox soll das Betriebsgeräusch weiter senken. In diesem Kurzreview möchte ich nun testen, in wie weit dies gelingt und welche Montagemöglichkeiten die Silentbox bietet.
Für den Test habe ich mich für die Laing DDC-1T Plus bzw. nahezu baugleiche Koolance PMP-400 Pumpe entschieden in Kombination mit dem beliebten Alphacool POM Laing Pumpendeckel.
In dieser Kombination fanden Pumpe + Deckel ihren Platz in der Silentbox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier nun einige Impressionen der Alphacool Silentbox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Technische Daten:

Material: Stahl, Schaumstoff
Farbe: schwarz lackiert
Abmessungen (LxBxH): 100x102x66mm
Standardmontage: 2x 3,5Zoll Schacht
Zusatzmontagelöcher:
Unterseite: 8x M4 Gewinde
Seitenwangen: je 2x M3 Gewinde
Gewicht: 474g
Lieferumfang:
Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox 
8x Montageschrauben

Preis: ca. 15 EUR

Bezugsquelle: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox 52191

Die schwarz lackierte Metallbox ist mit dunklem Schaumstoff ausgekleidet, um das Betriebsgeräusch der Pumpe zu reduzieren und bietet auf der Ober- sowie Vorderseite Öffnungen für die Pumpenanschlüsse, welche großzügig ausgelegt sind und auch 19/13mm Schlauch einen Durchlass bieten. Die entsprechenden Öffnungen schneidet man sich passend zurecht, z.B. mit einem Cuttermesser. Die Alphacool Silentbox wird gut geschützt in Luftpolsterfolie in einer dezenten schwarzen Retailverpackung ausgeliefert. Neben der Box ansich gehören 8 schwarze Schrauben zum Lieferumfang, mit denen sich die Box auf Wunsch fest montieren lässt. Damit dies entkoppelt geschehen kann, verfügt die Dämmbox seitlich und am Gehäuseboden über Gewinde, wo sich div. Entkoppler befestigen lassen. Ferner besteht die Möglichkeit, einen Phobya Noise Destructor unter der Silentbox als Entkoppler zu platzieren. Auf der Rückseite befindet sich eine kleine Aussparung, um dort das Stromkabel der Pumpe problemlos nach aussen führen zu können.
Das schlichte Design der Alphacool Silentbox weiß zu gefallen und die Verarbeitung kann angesichts des recht günstigen Kaufpreises von ca. 15 EUR als gut und angemessen bezeichnet werden. Hier und da kleine Lacknasen, was aber kaum sichtbar ist.
Ein wie ich denke ebenfalls interessanter Punkt stellt die Umgebungstemperatur dar !
Damit man einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt hat, habe ich einen Sensor in die Dämmbox geführt und die Temperatur nach einer Stunde gemessen. Diese lag nur 3° über der Zimmertemperatur, also ein recht guter Wert, wie ich finde und für den Dauerbetrieb tauglich !


Praxistest:

Für den Praxistest habe ich die bereits erwähnte Laing DDC 1T Plus Pumpe samt Alphacool Pumpendeckel in der Silentbox untergebracht und den subjektiven Geräuschunterschied per Gehör "gemessen" . Ich hatte zunächst die Idee per Geräuschmesser App mittels Android Smartphone den Unterschied darzustellen, doch diese Tools sind zu ungenau und ein teures Messgerät stand mir nicht zur Verfügung, sodass ich hier nur meinen subjektiven Eindruck wiedergebe unterstützt von diesem* Videoclip* zur Veranschaulichung:

Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox with Alphacool POM Top and Laing DDC 1T Plus - YouTube

Das Betriebsgeräusch wurde durch die Dämmbox etwas gedämmt und der Gesamthöreindruck erscheint nun nicht mehr so hochfrequent, das Geräusch ist angenehmer, sonorer durch die Box. Das Mikrofon meiner Kamera kann dies leider nicht ganz so gut wiedergeben, wie es real rüber kommt.

Die Alphacool Silentbox bekommt von mir den Preis/Leistungs Award verliehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fazit:

Angesichts des verwendeten Materials und der Materialstärke darf man von der Silentbox natürlich keine Wunder, sprich absolute Stille erwarten, besonders, wenn ein Laing Deckel zum Einsatz kommt, der eher zu den lauteren zählt, aber dennoch merkt man einen Unterschied und durch den fairen Anschaffungspreis geht die gebotene Geräuschreduzierung in Ordnung ! Zudem bietet die Box vielfältige Montagemöglichkeiten und weiterführende ext. Entkopplungsvarianten.


Danksagung: Hiermit bedanke ich mich bei den Firmen Alphacool, Aquatuning, Phobya und Koolance für den freundlichen Support bei diesem Kurzreview !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2012)

Sind auf dem Video noch weitere Geräuschquellen mit drauf?
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich primär ein sehr hochfrequentes Pfeifen bemerke, dass durch die Box gar nicht beeinflusst wird. (=Störgeräusch? Hohe Frequenzen lassen sich ja eigentlich sehr leich Dämmen)


----------



## bundymania (26. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich nicht, Fenster habe ich extra geschlossen und die Lüfter vom Radi sind ca. 2m von der Cam entfernt und pfeifen nicht. Ich höre ab und zu etwas Plätschern vom AGB.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2012)

Das hör ich auch ab und zu. Hmm, komisch. Eigentlich sollte die tolle Kompression bei YT ja keine Frequenzen oberhalb des typischen Wahrnehmungsbereiches am Leben lassen


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Januar 2012)

Mh ich muss sagen, dass ich auch ein leichtes Fiepen höhre. Ansonsten super Review.


----------



## axxo (26. Januar 2012)

Was mich interessieren würde, wie sieht das mit der Hitzeentwicklung am Boden der Pumpe aus wenn die in dieser Box ist? Meine Pumpe wird an dieser Stelle im freien Betrieb ziemlich heiß und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das das der lebensdauer nicht gut tut wenn ich diese Hitze staue?


----------



## bundymania (26. Januar 2012)

Jau, das hatte gestern ein anderer User auch gefragt und ich habe daraufhin den kleinen Sensor direkt unter der Pumpe angebracht und nochmal eine Stunde laufen lassen. Nun sind es 3° mehr, die angezeigt werden. Die Pumpe steht in der Dämmbox auf dem Schaumstoff. Man könnte an den Ecken kleine Gummidurchführungen drunter legen, um für bessere Luftzirkulation zu sorgen. Das habe ich früher schon mal gemacht, einfach mit nem Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixiert, das dient dann gleich nochmals als zusätzliche Entkopplung !


----------



## Fanatix (26. Januar 2012)

Schöner Test, gefällt mir sehr gut..
Grüße


----------



## bundymania (29. Januar 2012)

Freut mich !


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Januar 2012)

Toller Test bundy, sollte eigentlich mehr Anerkennung verdienen. 
Das hast du nun von deinen unregelmäßigen Tests xD :-p


Ich selber bleibt aber bei aquastream, dämmbox hin oder her ^^

Evtl kann ich mich bei nem neuen Projekt zwecks Platzmangel umstimmen lassen ^^


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Januar 2012)

Jau... feiner Test 

Was mich interessieren würde, wäre der Vergleich der Lautstärke im Vergleich zu anderen Laing-Deckeln, zumindest ein subjektiver Vergleich .
Ich persönlich nutze den Messingklotz von Phobya und finde, dass die Laing sich nicht mehr in den Vordergrund säuselt als meine HPPS+. Das Frequenzbild ist zwar ein anderes, schlimmer aber nicht.


----------



## zuppi (17. Februar 2012)

wird das dem Pümpchen nicht zu warm in der "Verpackung"? Wenn ich meine so anfasse...und die steht im "Wind".


----------



## Uter (17. Februar 2012)

Steht im Text. 



bundymania schrieb:


> Diese lag nur 3° über der Zimmertemperatur,  also ein recht guter Wert, wie ich finde und für den Dauerbetrieb  tauglich !


----------

